# Early 90s Fuji Thrill



## SkyPainter303 (Jun 16, 2015)

I just bought a pair of these for $80. One is 95% ready to ride. The other needs a good going over.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice pick up.

Good grocery getters for sure, but my god is that BB weld fugly!!!


----------



## SkyPainter303 (Jun 16, 2015)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice pick up.
> 
> Good grocery getters for sure, but my god is that BB weld fugly!!!


I got one in the shop for a tuneup. I may take in on the local green/easy trail. The other I may sell or make an electric city bike out of it. I love all kinds of bikes, I don't play favorites.


----------

